# Uber drivers filming their riders and sharing the tapes online.



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Over the last few years several other dash-cam recordings by Uber drivers have blown up online. There was the driver who filmed a woman on her phone before a near head-on collision in Pittsburgh; the driver whose dash cam rolled as a passenger screamed hysterically and threatened to falsely accuse him of rape from the back seat in New York City; and the driver who got into a heated argument with Uber CEO Travis Kalanick over reductions in fares. Other drivers post compilations of their encounters on YouTube. One of those videos, "I Drive For Uber- Here Are Some of My Crazy Adventures," has nearly 1 million views.

Most Uber riders probably don't expect to find themselves starring in widely distributed video clips. But dash cams have become a popular accessory in the ride-hailing business, where drivers work as independent contractors and have come to expect little if any support from the companies. Drivers rely on dash-cam footage to guard against bad reviews or false accusations from passengers, which can get them kicked off platforms like Uber and Lyft. They also use these recordings to ensure they get paid properly if something changes mid-trip, like a rider requesting an extra stop.
https://qz.com/985832/uber-drivers-...ct-against-bad-reviews-and-false-accusations/


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Cameras are an excellent deterrent. I make it strongly known with signs that there are dash cams in the vehicle in hopes it deters bad behavior. If the pax don't like it, they can cancel and order another driver. I don't want to share anything online for amusement purposes.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

observer said:


> https://qz.com/985832/uber-drivers-...ct-against-bad-reviews-and-false-accusations/


I have a problem with that.
They pay for a ride.
Not public broadcast.



observer said:


> https://qz.com/985832/uber-drivers-...ct-against-bad-reviews-and-false-accusations/


Ask Travis how he feels about dashcams being posted online.
He also should have had a reasonable expectation of privacy if no laws were broken.
So should ANY customer.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> I have a problem with that.
> They pay for a ride.
> Not public broadcast.
> 
> ...


For 60 cents per mile, you don't get a reasonable expectation of anything except a safe ride in my car.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

I prefer to encourage "freedom of speech" - until, of course, it is used against me! I often hear stuff that I really wish I had not. I often get drawn into discussions that - in retrospect - I wish I had not been part of.
After all, while I may not be recording the Pax, the Pax may well be recording me!


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Uber asks customers to Audi video there ride and send it to corporate for free rides. My wife's Uber app sent her this offer.


----------



## 9468 (Mar 25, 2017)

Passenger's privacy is more important than driver's safety. #DeleteUber


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Mole said:


> Uber asks customers to Audi video there ride and send it to corporate for free rides. My wife's Uber app sent her this offer.


Can you please post this ?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

9468 said:


> Passenger's privacy is more important than driver's safety. #DeleteUber


If you honestly believe this, please DO delete your Uber app. And Lyft too, please, because a lot of us drive for both. Take a taxi and enjoy your privacy.



tohunt4me said:


> I have a problem with that.
> They pay for a ride.
> Not public broadcast.


Despite my reply to the silly comment above, *I do agree with this*. I use a dashcam on every ride. I would never post any of the videos online.

Those videos are only for Uber/Lyft , the police, and/or my attorney in the event of a problem with a pax.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

9468 said:


> Passenger's privacy is more important than driver's safety. #DeleteUber


Why do you think passenger's privacy more important than driver's safety?

Maybe we'll just let something terrible happen to you in the preservation of privacy.

Oh no, someone is yelling, "help me help me" in the woman's bathroom but only males are around. No one can go in there to help because there's no female Around! Whelp, good luck unfortunate victim.

It's not only about driver's safety but passenger safety as well. I would feel much safer as a pax if a driver had a camera installed because that tells me that the driver has safety in mind, especially if the driver is in a pool market.


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

Grahamcracker said:


> Why do you think passenger's privacy more important than driver's safety?
> 
> Maybe we'll just let something terrible happen to you in the preservation of privacy.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure she was being sarcastic...judging by the deleteuber ending...


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

TNCMinWage said:


> I'm pretty sure she was being sarcastic...judging by the deleteuber ending...


OK, maybe but just in case someone with that attitude coming around here talking that smack honestly, that's what I would say to them.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Hmmm...

Aren't our vehicles private property? Doesn't it work the same as recording inside a private building? Prohibited to the visitor/employee and allowed by the owner?

I mean, I understand if the car is leased or rented but private property?

The law shifts towards privacy and consumer favoring when big corporations aren't affected, land of the free.

Ah I see, sound recording is illegal in some states.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

d0n said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Aren't our vehicles private property? Doesn't it work the same as recording inside a private building? Prohibited to the visitor/employee and allowed by the owner?
> 
> ...


Probably a state by state thing.

Things will get interesting when a driver has a dash cam and the passenger asks them to turn it off because they don't want to be recorded.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Demon said:


> Probably a state by state thing.
> 
> Things will get interesting when a driver has a dash cam and the passenger asks them to turn it off because they don't want to be recorded.


All states follow the private property recording rules, what I think allows a pax to sue is the fact sound is recorded.

I wonder if you could get away with it by editing out the sound and showing captions, lol.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> I have a problem with that.
> They pay for a ride.
> Not public broadcast.
> 
> ...


You have no reasonable expectation of privacy in a public transport vehicle. Video and audio may be filmed even in a 2 party consent state. http://www.dmlp.org/legal-guide/florida-recording-law 
* Florida law makes an exception for in-person communications when the parties do not have a reasonable expectation of privacy in the conversation, such as when they are engaged in conversation in a public place where they might reasonably be overheard.*

Different states may vary. Some people think know law because they watch CSI.

I would get a release if I wanted to post anyone's video. I guess once it's on the news or sold to them different rules may apply.

If anyone asks it's for your protection, if they ask if the audio is off say yes.


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

I personally would not distribute to the web,the cops or Uber if need be.Been doing this awhile what happens in cab/uber/limo stays there. I personally would be offended if i was taped and broadcast-ed all over the web


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Demon said:


> Things will get interesting when a driver has a dash cam and the passenger asks them to turn it off because they don't want to be recorded.


Ive had several ask me to turn off the camera, my simple response is:

"For your safety and mine the cameras cannot be turned off. If you're not doing anything wrong, there's nothing to worry about, the video will automatically be deleted in 180 days.

If you're still uncomfortable feel free to cancel and order another car."

Guess how many have cancelled? ZERO


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

I think that if a driver is going to post a video online, he should get everyone to sign a release. The exception being if the video is a recording of criminal behavior, or some type of accident. 

If a driver can make a few extra bucks by running a YouTube channel, and if everyone in the videos agrees, then no harm , no foul. Most young people think it's cool to make it onto youtube.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

9468 said:


> Passenger's privacy is more important than driver's safety. #DeleteUber


Obviously you are not a driver. There is literally nothing more important than my safety and my guess is that you would say there is nothing more important than your safety either!
As to the recordings, there is almost nowhere left in the public space where you are not being recorded so saying the passengers should expect some level of privacy is simply out-of-line with today's standards.


----------



## rosco_78 (Nov 26, 2015)

Retired Senior said:


> I prefer to encourage "freedom of speech" - until, of course, it is used against me! I often hear stuff that I really wish I had not. I often get drawn into discussions that - in retrospect - I wish I had not been part of.
> After all, while I may not be recording the Pax, the Pax may well be recording me!


Just view dashcam recordings as game footage....where you can dissect it and make the necessary adjustments to your gameplan going forward....haha


----------



## Buckpasser (Sep 30, 2015)

Delete Lyft Uber is like Emirates , Lyft is like Frontier


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

I would like to talk about the REAL ISSUE here...

...this photo 









observer said:


> Over the last few years several other dash-cam recordings by Uber drivers have blown up online. There was the driver who filmed a woman on her phone before a near head-on collision in Pittsburgh; the driver whose dash cam rolled as a passenger screamed hysterically and threatened to falsely accuse him of rape from the back seat in New York City; and the driver who got into a heated argument with Uber CEO Travis Kalanick over reductions in fares. Other drivers post compilations of their encounters on YouTube. One of those videos, "I Drive For Uber- Here Are Some of My Crazy Adventures," has nearly 1 million views.
> 
> Most Uber riders probably don't expect to find themselves starring in widely distributed video clips. But dash cams have become a popular accessory in the ride-hailing business, where drivers work as independent contractors and have come to expect little if any support from the companies. Drivers rely on dash-cam footage to guard against bad reviews or false accusations from passengers, which can get them kicked off platforms like Uber and Lyft. They also use these recordings to ensure they get paid properly if something changes mid-trip, like a rider requesting an extra stop.
> https://qz.com/985832/uber-drivers-...ct-against-bad-reviews-and-false-accusations/


----------



## Andretti (Jan 14, 2017)

Beur said:


> Ive had several ask me to turn off the camera, my simple response is:
> 
> "For your safety and mine the cameras cannot be turned off. If you're not doing anything wrong, there's nothing to worry about, the video will automatically be deleted in 180 days.
> 
> ...


And, how many dinged you?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

I secretly film all my dot comers with audio from the back of the vehicle I get all there dirt and corporate secrets and sell the information to my broker it is my side side job and she tips me nicely.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Don't want to be recorded? Get out.

Have a problem that it might end up on the net? Don't mis behave or get out.

Its not my job to teach you how to act like an adult. But I will take pleasure in posting your bad behavior.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

A sign advising all patrons that they are being taped would be fair. 

However, taping people and using their images and actions on youtube, without them being aware of it, that's just not kosher IMHO.


When I was driving Yellow Cab, I learned a lot and how to be discrete. I picked up at least one local politician and took him to the local baths. I'm sure it would have been embarrassing to the patron if I showed a tape of it. I guess if I had a dash cam- which of course I didn't- I could have sold him the video. 

That would have been wrong.


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

Retired Senior said:


> I prefer to encourage "freedom of speech" - until, of course, it is used against me! I often hear stuff that I really wish I had not. I often get drawn into discussions that - in retrospect - I wish I had not been part of.
> After all, while I may not be recording the Pax, the Pax may well be recording me!


Ok why do you write and think like Samuel Clemmons?

I get great tips,when I let couples do stupid,things in back seat and I,give them total pricacy I keep eyes foward. I wish I had cam to find out which guy jerked off in back seat, I recall one pax breathing hard but no other proof.


----------



## legghound (Apr 13, 2017)

Not having the funds yet for a decent dash cam, I have checked the laws in Texas and we have it pretty good. Video, no problem as long as it's not in an area where persons being videoed have any reasonable expectation of privacy such as dressing rooms, restrooms, locker rooms, etc. (basically, as long as it's not a place where anyone gets naked) Audio, well, Texas is a one-party consent state so as long as the recording party is a member of the conversation being recorded, nothing else need be done. However, in our case, many pax will talk on the phone or amongst themselves so it would be a grey area as to whether we were a party to the discussion or not. They may not being speaking to us but...they speak, knowing we are able to hear, which could make us a party to the conversation. If workplace recording is applied to our vehicles since they are our offices, then according to the Texas Workforce Commission, no notice need be made for video-only recording, but, if audio is involved, a notice on the door (window sticker like I have seen on ebay and amazon) stating that the premises is subject to recording is sufficient. The TWC provides a short, easy to understand, breakdown of this on their site at http://www.twc.state.tx.us/news/efte/video_surveillance.html


----------



## Andretti (Jan 14, 2017)

westsidebum said:


> Ok why do you write and think like Samuel Clemmons?
> 
> I get great tips,when I let couples do stupid,things in back seat and I,give them total pricacy I keep eyes foward. I wish I had cam to find out which guy jerked off in back seat, I recall one pax breathing hard but no other proof.


I can't even imagine the lack of hygienic environment you have going-on back there.

Not a place I'd ever like to be ...


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

observer said:


> Over the last few years several other dash-cam recordings by Uber drivers have blown up online. There was the driver who filmed a woman on her phone before a near head-on collision in Pittsburgh; the driver whose dash cam rolled as a passenger screamed hysterically and threatened to falsely accuse him of rape from the back seat in New York City; and the driver who got into a heated argument with Uber CEO Travis Kalanick over reductions in fares. Other drivers post compilations of their encounters on YouTube. One of those videos, "I Drive For Uber- Here Are Some of My Crazy Adventures," has nearly 1 million views.
> 
> Most Uber riders probably don't expect to find themselves starring in widely distributed video clips. But dash cams have become a popular accessory in the ride-hailing business, where drivers work as independent contractors and have come to expect little if any support from the companies. Drivers rely on dash-cam footage to guard against bad reviews or false accusations from passengers, which can get them kicked off platforms like Uber and Lyft. They also use these recordings to ensure they get paid properly if something changes mid-trip, like a rider requesting an extra stop.
> https://qz.com/985832/uber-drivers-...ct-against-bad-reviews-and-false-accusations/


If a customer doesn't like it, they are more than welcome to call a taxi cab that charges 3 x more than UBER.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> If a customer doesn't like it, they are more than welcome to call a taxi cab that charges 3 x more than UBER.


Don't most taxis also have dashcams?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

This picture.
The male is displayed as being diminuative and disproportionately represented in comparison to the female.
The female with the talk to the hand gesture is overly dominating and dismissive of the male.

I find this photo offensive and sexist.

Good work.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Grahamcracker said:


> Cameras are an excellent deterrent. I make it strongly known with signs that there are dash cams in the vehicle in hopes it deters bad behavior. If the pax don't like it, they can cancel and order another driver. I don't want to share anything online for amusement purposes.


This is true. When I first started, I did not have a dashcam and had all of those hyper drunk crazy rides. Then one day I put a camera and even though no one talks about it, I have only had a couple hyper drunk riders over the past few years. People behave better if they know they are being recorded.

I could care less about putting stickers all around my car saying you are being recorded. Texas is a one party consent state (when it comes to surveillance) so long as I am in the video, I can use it in the court of law.

For those in other states, it is also common knowledge that taxi cabs have camera's recording you and there is no expectation of privacy when you are in a cab. A uber is just a glorified cab. On top of this, you car is not a changing room or dressing room. (althogh, I did have one girl do a full nude change.. pics or didnt happen? lol, I did not keep the video).
When all else fails, your car is open to the public. Anybody can look in on you at any time you are on the road so how is a camera different?



tohunt4me said:


> This picture.
> The male is displayed as being diminuative and disproportionately represented in comparison to the female.
> The female with the talk to the hand gesture is overly dominating and dismissive of the male.
> 
> ...


#boycottuberpeeple.net

Andretti, post: 2552842, member: 90031"]And, how many dinged you?[/QUOTE]


Beur said:


> Ive had several ask me to turn off the camera, my simple response is:
> 
> "For your safety and mine the cameras cannot be turned off. If you're not doing anything wrong, there's nothing to worry about, the video will automatically be deleted in 180 days.
> 
> ...


4,000+ rides and only a few asked about mine. No one ever asked me to turn it off.


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

There is no expectation of privacy when you are in public. A public road, a public side walk or a store that serves the public all have cameras at some point, your expectation of privacy ends when you leave your home or hotel room.


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

Using the footage to settle a passenger issue with Uber is fine with me. Using the footage to assist the police in an accident or other investigation is fine with me. Posting the footage online for the general public to see is wrong. I think any driver that posts Uber passenger footage online should be terminated.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Jagent said:


> I think that if a driver is going to post a video online, he should get everyone to sign a release. The exception being if the video is a recording of criminal behavior, or some type of accident.
> 
> If a driver can make a few extra bucks by running a YouTube channel, and if everyone in the videos agrees, then no harm , no foul. Most young people think it's cool to make it onto youtube.


That Uberman on Youtube did some live feeds from his car, I guess he asked permission first.


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

Jagent said:


> For 60 cents per mile, you don't get a reasonable expectation of anything except a safe ride in my car.


Agreed. My car, my rules.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I guess I'm a little old school this way, my only purpose in having a dashcam is for my protection. The only time it's going to get used is if you are trying to scam me or damaging my property. It's not for me to turn this into voyeuristic entertainment for others. As long as I get paid for the ride and you don't mess with me or my stuff, we are done and I respect your right not to be viewed by millions saying something stupid.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Like many of the other things we discuss here, local laws and regulations vary all over the place. Every driver needs to be aware of local laws and regulations, and not rely on possibly uninformed comments from anonymous UP posters.

Florida is a two-party consent state, so I have a sticker advising pax that both audio and video recording may be in progress. That way, I don't have to worry about whether the inside of a private vehicle being used for rideshare is, or is not, a place where there is an expectation of privacy. No splitting hairs -- you're being recorded.

I have not yet had anyone ask me to turn the camera off. If I get that request, I would evaluate it based on the pax and situation. I drive 80% daytime and my clientele is mostly business people and tourists. In the daytime, even the low-rated pax are fine, so in most cases I would probably turn it off if asked. If they turn not-fine, I can always turn the camera back on with one touch of a button.

If I had any reservations about the pax, I would tell them the camera is there for their safety and mine, and if they object I will end the ride, drop them off in a safe place, and wait with them until their new driver arrives. In that situation, I would immediately contact Uber and tell them what happened -- including a photo of the notice displayed.


----------



## nomad_driver (May 11, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I have a problem with that.
> They pay for a ride.
> Not public broadcast.
> 
> ...


You want privacy drive your private vehicle.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

Beur said:


> Ive had several ask me to turn off the camera, my simple response is:
> ...If you're still uncomfortable feel free to cancel and order another car."
> 
> Guess how many have cancelled? ZERO


 bet that's great for getting 1*


----------



## xlr8ed (Apr 11, 2016)

I've got a "Best Ridesharing Passengers EVER" compilation I've been working on. I have about 2 hours of great footage that I have captured. Will probably make 2 or 3 different 10-15 min videos and drip them out. If they go viral via YouTube, I'll def monetize that ish so I wont have to drive as much.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Trebor said:


> I could care less about putting stickers all around my car saying you are being recorded. Texas is a one party consent state (when it comes to surveillance) so long as I am in the video, I can use it in the court of law.


Some people are concerned about the tape of their words and actions being used for blackmail.

Suppose they are out having dinner with someone else's wife or are picked up at the local gay bathhouse, they might not want that kind of adventure- although legal- taped.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Some people are concerned about the tape of their words and actions being used for blackmail.
> 
> Suppose they are out having dinner with someone else's wife or are picked up at the local gay bathhouse, they might not want that kind of adventure- although legal- taped.


As for posting it online for everyone to see without cause is a whole different story. But for a driver to use a video to protect themselves legally? Come on now.

Camera's are the norm in taxi's. Do you think your taxi driver will turn off his camera when he see's you are coming out of a bathhouse?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Trebor said:


> As for posting it online for everyone to see without cause is a whole different story. But for a driver to use a video to protect themselves legally? Come on now.
> 
> Camera's are the norm in taxi's. Do you think your taxi driver will turn off his camera when he see's you are coming out of a bathhouse?


I think the difference is that the cab company controls the video tapes in their own vehicles, and aren't in the extortion business. One never knows about each individual driver who controls them in an Uber.

I don't have a problem with dash cams, just don't like the idea of being sneaky about it.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I think the difference is that the cab company controls the video tapes in their own vehicles.
> 
> I don't have a problem with dash cams, just don't like the idea of being sneaky about it.


I simply just do not tell them. That is not being sneaky. The camera is in plain sight if you look. Its not like I made little peepholes in my door handles and used those tiny little spy cameras.

Also, any reasonable person will expect there is a camera in the cab/uber and that's all what really matters.

Source: I am a internet lawyer.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Trebor said:


> Also, any reasonable person will expect there is a camera in the cab/uber and that's all what really matters.


Nothing matters until there is problem. IF there is ever a problem, the main thing that matters is that you are in compliance with the law -- according to real lawyers, prosecutors, etc.

The other thing that matters is whether you are in compliance with what Uber/Lyft wants -- and they will be most concerned with your compliance with local law. If you are, they're not going to give you a hard time. If your answer is "My car, my rules" their answer would likely be "OK...our app, OUR rules. Bye, Bye!"


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Jagent said:


> For 60 cents per mile, you don't get a reasonable expectation of anything except a safe ride in my car.


For .60 a mile in surprised the person can still get a ride.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> For .60 a mile in surprised the person can still get a ride.


Uber's public relations has been superb in convincing 100's of thousands that ubering people around is a cutting edge side hustle and 60 cents is good money.

I


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Uber's public relations has been superb in convincing 100's of thousands that ubering people around is a cutting edge side hustle and 60 cents is good money.
> 
> I


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

JimKE said:


> Nothing matters until there is problem. IF there is ever a problem, the main thing that matters is that you are in compliance with the law -- according to real lawyers, prosecutors, etc.
> 
> The other thing that matters is whether you are in compliance with what Uber/Lyft wants -- and they will be most concerned with your compliance with local law. If you are, they're not going to give you a hard time. If your answer is "My car, my rules" their answer would likely be "OK...our app, OUR rules. Bye, Bye!"


Its within the law.

As what Uber's policy is? I had an incident one day and Uber gladly took my dashcam video and shut the case as soon as they got it. (husband was calling all mad saying why I took an hour to drop off his wife when it was supposed to be 15 minutes and she was not answering her phone. The reason it took so long? Fatal wreck on the freeway causing freeway to shut down.) This dude was literally saying I took her somewhere else to do God knows what. I ended up calling their safety hotline where they sent me a link to upload the dasham video.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Know the laws in your state, follow them, and all will be well.


----------



## Brannens (Feb 8, 2016)

Telsa34 said:


> View attachment 125662





Telsa34 said:


> View attachment 125662


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Just wait until Autonomous Uber cars hit the streets. It will be so fun at first, but then, after the shine is off, riders will be shocked to find out that not only is everything being recorded, server archived and being sent who knows where. All the doors will lock down automatically upon entry and will not open until destination. Windows will only rolldown a couple inches at most and cars will be more smelly than any cab. Of course this all be in the name of protecting the riders and making their AV experience a "safe and enjoyable one".
And then, surprise! Flat screen interactive TV's attached to the back seats, will regurgitate non-stop looping advertising they can't shut off.
But that's not all, when they send a text or email to complain, (never to a real person) Uber will send Back a canned response that states, "Problem Resolved" And now a few words from Uber sponsors!


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Elmo Burrito said:


> Just wait until Autonomous Uber cars hit the strees.


That's when you can expect Uber to do an about-face on their tipping policy.

A 20% gratuity will be pre-entered into the app for self-driving vehicles, and those who would erase the tip will be berated by the car for being cheapskates.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> bet that's great for getting 1*


Haven't received one from a person asking the cam be turned off.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Trebor said:


> As for posting it online for everyone to see without cause is a whole different story. But for a driver to use a video to protect themselves legally? Come on now.
> 
> Camera's are the norm in taxi's. Do you think your taxi driver will turn off his camera when he see's you are coming out of a bathhouse?


The difference is i can't carry the camera in my house when i'm done in the morning and upload to youtube. Unless the cops are called the flash drives get thrown into a drawer for a couple of months before getting wiped and recycled. I actually don't even know where the drives are even at to be honest. I just see a line going from a camera into a small hole in the roof lining.

Because half the point of the taxi camera's arde protecting the customer from us... we can't access them.



Beur said:


> Haven't received one from a person asking the cam be turned off.


"can you turn that off?" they ask.

"alright" you reply.

*pulls a gun* "OK, give me your cell phone and your car keys and all your money they say.


----------



## BentleyK9 (Oct 12, 2015)

...But it is against UBER Policy for that pax to bring any weapon on a ride...Id have to report and give him a BAD rating. lol.

This is the only time that a PAX will learn if the DRIVER is holding a CCW... just sayin.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Telsa34 said:


> View attachment 125662


1 STAR much?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Beur said:


> Haven't received one from a person asking the cam be turned off.


All it takes is one person somewhere in the country asking for the cam to be turned off.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Demon said:


> All it takes is one person somewhere in the country asking for the cam to be turned off.


Not sure I understand your statement. I've had several ask that the cam be turned off and I declined. What's the point you're trying to make?



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> The difference is i can't carry the camera in my house when i'm done in the morning and upload to youtube. Unless the cops are called the flash drives get thrown into a drawer for a couple of months before getting wiped and recycled. I actually don't even know where the drives are even at to be honest. I just see a line going from a camera into a small hole in the roof lining.
> 
> Because half the point of the taxi camera's arde protecting the customer from us... we can't access them.
> 
> ...


Exactly why it won't be turned off. I also tell them it uploads to the cloud automatically and auto deletes after 180 days.


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I have a problem with that.
> They pay for a ride.
> Not public broadcast.
> 
> ...


I am considering streaming my dashcam 24/7 to a website 
I'll make millions!


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Baby Cakes said:


> I am considering streaming my dashcam 24/7 to a website
> I'll make millions!


Only if you can bait the passengers into doing something entertaining.


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Only if you can bait the passengers into doing something entertaining.


well im full time so its bound to happen!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I have a problem with that.
> They pay for a ride.
> Not public broadcast.
> 
> ...


If you want a reasonable expectation of privacy in a car use your own car. If you want someone else to drive you and still maintain a reasonable expectation of privacy hire someone to be your employee and drive your car.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

JimKE said:


> If you honestly believe this, please DO delete your Uber app. And Lyft too, please, because a lot of us drive for both. Take a taxi and enjoy your privacy.
> 
> Despite my reply to the silly comment above, *I do agree with this*. I use a dashcam on every ride. I would never post any of the videos online.
> 
> Those videos are only for Uber/Lyft , the police, and/or my attorney in the event of a problem with a pax.


You know there are cameras in taxis BY LAW. They can't operate without them.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

somedriverguy said:


> You know there are cameras in taxis BY LAW. They can't operate without them.


That varies by jurisdiction, of course. And there are jurisdictions where cameras aren't required, but the companies put them in anyhow.

The main thing here is that Uber cars are private vehicles, and the dash cams are controlled by the private owners of the cars. Riders should definitely be aware of it.

Just because someone isn't doing "something illegal" doesn't mean they shouldn't be concerned- they might be doing something less than ethical or against the standards of their employer even if its legal.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

One time i took some girls back to the UCF from an EDM concert, when they realized there was a camera in the car one of them got concerned (she happened to be wearing just pasties for a top)

"Is that a camera?"

"Yup, no audio just video" i reply

"can you access that camera?" She asks

"Nope, no one is going to access it unless the cops get called on someone" I reply.

"So only if you call the cops on someone?" she asks.

"nope, if you called the cops on me i guarantee it would get viewed as well. It's there for both of safety" i reply.

"What happens to the tape?" she asks.

"Odds are no one will ever view it, and if i tamper with it i get insta-fired" I reply.



And that was the end of it.


----------



## Mir (Jan 6, 2017)

Wow most of us go shopping and we are recorded all the time. What's the difference being recorded in a cab? You pay money for a bus and you may be recorded as well.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> One time i took some girls back to the UCF from an EDM concert, when they realized there was a camera in the car one of them got concerned (she happened to be wearing just pasties for a top)
> 
> "Is that a camera?"
> 
> ...


Wow, if that was Miami during Ultra, this would have been a MUCH more interesting story!!! LMAO.

But seriously, that's exactly the way I would explain the camera if anyone asked (nobody has yet and mine is pretty obvious). "It's there for your protection as well as mine."


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

observer said:


> Over the last few years several other dash-cam recordings by Uber drivers have blown up online. There was the driver who filmed a woman on her phone before a near head-on collision in Pittsburgh; the driver whose dash cam rolled as a passenger screamed hysterically and threatened to falsely accuse him of rape from the back seat in New York City; and the driver who got into a heated argument with Uber CEO Travis Kalanick over reductions in fares. Other drivers post compilations of their encounters on YouTube. One of those videos, "I Drive For Uber- Here Are Some of My Crazy Adventures," has nearly 1 million views.
> 
> Most Uber riders probably don't expect to find themselves starring in widely distributed video clips. But dash cams have become a popular accessory in the ride-hailing business, where drivers work as independent contractors and have come to expect little if any support from the companies. Drivers rely on dash-cam footage to guard against bad reviews or false accusations from passengers, which can get them kicked off platforms like Uber and Lyft. They also use these recordings to ensure they get paid properly if something changes mid-trip, like a rider requesting an extra stop.
> https://qz.com/985832/uber-drivers-...ct-against-bad-reviews-and-false-accusations/






There's a reason drivers record and post videos. It's because uber sends spies on Lyft rides record the driver and then suspends the driver under false pretenses.



tohunt4me said:


> I have a problem with that.
> They pay for a ride.
> Not public broadcast.
> 
> ...


There is no legal expectation of privacy in a public area or transportation. Look up the actual laws before you jump the gun. There are cameras everywhere now on buses in cars on street corners and on your self tracking device called a cell phone which anyone can access through the apps you put on it and watch you go to the bathroom.


----------



## Uber Steve LV (Sep 28, 2015)

Gooberlifturwallet said:


> There's a reason drivers record and post videos. It's because uber sends spies on Lyft rides record the driver and then suspends the driver .


How was this a Lyft driver, I only heard Uber pings?


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

Uber Steve LV said:


> How was this a Lyft driver, I only heard Uber pings?


The video is 20 minutes long. I didn't put in when this guy's call came into me and my phone rang with the Lyft app trip. I can attach that to the video if I need to prove something to the doubters.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Gooberlifturwallet said:


> The video is 20 minutes long. I didn't put in when this guy's call came into me and my phone rang with the Lyft app trip. I can attach that to the video if I need to prove something to the doubters.


I could see the pink screen, so he filmed you accepting a lyft request while on an UBER ride? What exactly did they claim that you did wrong? Cuz the video is pretty vanilla. Unless it was something said while the audio was cut off.


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

somedriverguy said:


> I could see the pink screen, so he filmed you accepting a lyft request while on an UBER ride? What exactly did they claim that you did wrong? Cuz the video is pretty vanilla. Unless it was something said while the audio was cut off.


 Now I realize if you click this video It Doesn't really take you to YouTube so you can't read the blurb under the video. I suggest everyone go to YouTube and read so I don't have to keep answering this. Nobody ever reads the information attached to a YouTube video. This was an Uber employee who called for a Lyft ride recorded me sent it to someone immediately and I get no fewer than four Uber select rides within an hour or two when I got zero before. A day later I get an email from Uber saying they're suspending me until we can have a little chat about a quote recent trip end quote. It's been a week and nothing from Uber. This stinks of a setup and I believe I have caught someone in the local Uber office with their pants down. We shall see how this turns out. I guess I am going to have to re edit this video to put in the moment my Lyft app rang prior to picking this dude up. If anybody would simply read the blurbs on YouTube videos instead of jumping to conclusions life would be simpler.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Gooberlifturwallet said:


> Now I realize if you click this video It Doesn't really take you to YouTube so you can't read the blurb under the video. I suggest everyone go to YouTube and read so I don't have to keep answering this. Nobody ever reads the information attached to a YouTube video. This was an Uber employee who called for a Lyft ride recorded me sent it to someone immediately and I get no fewer than four Uber select rides within an hour or two when I got zero before. A day later I get an email from Uber saying they're suspending me until we can have a little chat about a quote recent trip end quote. It's been a week and nothing from Uber. This stinks of a setup and I believe I have caught someone in the local Uber office with their pants down. We shall see how this turns out. I guess I am going to have to re edit this video to put in the moment my Lyft app rang prior to picking this dude up. If anybody would simply read the blurbs on YouTube videos instead of jumping to conclusions life would be simpler.


I would love to but it still isn't linked. Maybe you could put the video title here?


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

9468 said:


> Passenger's privacy is more important than driver's safety. #DeleteUber


Right.



Jagent said:


> I think that if a driver is going to post a video online, he should get everyone to sign a release. The exception being if the video is a recording of criminal behavior, or some type of accident.
> 
> If a driver can make a few extra bucks by running a YouTube channel, and if everyone in the videos agrees, then no harm , no foul. Most young people think it's cool to make it onto youtube.


I'm just posting the awful passengers everyone has experienced. I have no intention of posting videos of normal people.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I wouldn't make a video of a normal ride public without consent. Some people want to be "famous" and will happily sign a release. 
However, idiots and criminals lose their privacy. If someone, for example, threatens a false complaint, then they would eventually lose their privacy when the video makes it to the front page of Reddit, someone recognizes them and reveals their full name and social media profiles. Such people deserve to get their career and life ruined.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I wouldn't publically release a video without the riders consent unless it included...


If you know this $*%& please contact Detective so and so with Orange county Sheriffs department


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

somedriverguy said:


> I would love to but it still isn't linked. Maybe you could put the video title here?


Google the title. My work is done here.


----------



## Buckpasser (Sep 30, 2015)

One should always ask, "What color panties are you wearing ? " I'm sure you'll get a positive response


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I have a problem with that.
> They pay for a ride.
> Not public broadcast.
> 
> ...


We aren't charging them them for the broadcast. Expecting privacy in a vehicle with windows on all four sides is foolish



d0n said:


> All states follow the private property recording rules, what I think allows a pax to sue is the fact sound is recorded.
> 
> I wonder if you could get away with it by editing out the sound and showing captions, lol.


If you have notices on the entrances, recording video and audio is legal


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Rat said:


> If you have notices on the entrances, recording video and audio is legal


Not only is it most likely legal, its also fair play. People know that a lot of places of commerce are being videotaped nowadays, but this is a private car and they might not be thinking about it.

They won't like it however if you are being sneaky about video'ing them, especially if they are doing something less than ethical- even if its legal


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

Rat said:


> We aren't charging them them for the broadcast. Expecting privacy in a vehicle with windows on all four sides is foolish
> 
> If you have notices on the entrances, recording video and audio is legal


Wha?? Screw the uber rider if theyre a rude shit. You dont need notices, its state by state. Ohio is single party voice or vid.



I_Like_Spam said:


> Some people are concerned about the tape of their words and actions being used for blackmail.
> 
> Suppose they are out having dinner with someone else's wife or are picked up at the local gay bathhouse, they might not want that kind of adventure- although legal- taped.


Wha?? Screw the uber rider if theyre a rude shit or being naughty. This isnt limo pricing.


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

So... what about being in a strangers personal car surrounded by glass says "expectation of privacy"


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Gooberlifturwallet said:


> Wha?? Screw the uber rider if theyre a rude shit or being naughty. This isnt limo pricing.


That kind of attitude could lead to an expensive proctologist's bill to retrieve your dash cam.

Although I guess you could say it was business related and fully deductible.


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> That kind of attitude could lead to an expensive proctologist's bill to retrieve your dash cam.
> 
> Although I guess you could say it was business related and fully deductible.


Judging an uber slave's attitude as being bad is like asking why they don't love the whip.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> One time i took some girls back to the UCF from an EDM concert, when they realized there was a camera in the car one of them got concerned (she happened to be wearing just pasties for a top)
> 
> "Is that a camera?"
> 
> ...


Assuming you drive Uber, you lied to the passenger by telling her you couldn't access the video, only a cop. Why not be truthful?


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> One time i took some girls back to the UCF from an EDM concert, when they realized there was a camera in the car one of them got concerned (she happened to be wearing just pasties for a top)
> 
> "Is that a camera?"
> 
> ...


So the trollop is concern you might view the video, but she's walking around nearly naked in public?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Rat said:


> So the trollop is concern you might view the video, but she's walking around nearly naked in public?


This is 'Merica not the planet Vulcan where logic rules supreme.


----------



## OverTheBarrell (May 7, 2017)

i must LOL. Taxis are required by law to have cameras! And all commercial vehicles should have them too... 

The issue is sharing the video on a public forum.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> Assuming you drive Uber, you lied to the passenger by telling her you couldn't access the video, only a cop. Why not be truthful?


Cause it wasn't in uber... I lie to customers ALL the time... often for my own amusement...

The cops can't access it either, the reality is that the company safety officers or the guys at the radio shop (They work on, CBs, dispatch computers, trackers, cameras, ect) have to download it off the drive, or swap the drive...

That would require either of them to... well... care enough to search through at best several weeks of camera footage, for something they would find mildly amusing.

Most of the time no one bothers looking at the camera footage without a police report involved.


----------



## SurgeMachine (Mar 15, 2016)

All I'm gonna say is you had better check your local laws on recording your PAX before going and turning them into youtube stars. Most states only authorize you to record for safety reasons and must have signs displayed stating you are.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Demon said:


> Probably a state by state thing.
> 
> Things will get interesting when a driver has a dash cam and the passenger asks them to turn it off because they don't want to be recorded.


Then the next corner they're out of my car; or denied entry if they state such before entering.


----------

